# How little you can expect to get paid doing rideshare.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.

https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty well written article.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Yep, it was blah, blah, blah, get a used minivan.

My Honda Pilot- 3rd row seating, does nicely.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i consistently make between $0 and $60 an hour, lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi driving has always been a crap job.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi driving has always been a crap job.


Can u think of other Low Skill jobs that ain't crap?
They all are


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi driving has always been a crap job.


I guess it's what YOU MAKE of it. I love being a taxi driver.... It's uber that screwed everything up.

Now we got to deal with entitled snowflakes.

Where is the auxiliary cord, where's your water, where's your mints, and can you please stop off at the grocery store I have to do some shopping you can wait.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Can u think of other Low Skill jobs that ain't crap?
> They all are


Taxi driving was high skill before technology made it low skill. You had to find the people. You had to find the address. Then the other address the pax was going to. You had to know what time to sit at the hotels. The airport.
Now, get a ping. Follow nav to the ping. Follow nav to destination. Dumb work for dumb people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi driving was high skill before technology made it low skill. You had to find the people. You had to find the address. Then the other address the pax was going to. You had to know what time to sit at the hotels. The airport.
> Now, get a ping. Follow nav to the ping. Follow nav to destination. Dumb work for dumb people.


Lol that's not high skill ?

High skill labor is your doctors, engineers, lawyers etc.

Moderate skill labor is nurses, plumbing, mechanics, etc

Low skill is anything that can be learned and accomplish by most of the population in least than a month.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol that's not high skill ?
> 
> High skill labor is your doctors, engineers, lawyers etc.
> 
> ...


Would you care to correct your grammatical errors before expounding on expertise?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol that's not high skill ?
> 
> High skill labor is your doctors, engineers, lawyers etc.
> 
> ...


It took years to refine the craft of cabbing a specific city before dummy nav apps. You would never have mastered Boston NY or Philly in a month.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would you care to correct your grammatical errors before expounding on expertise?
> 
> 
> It took years to refine the craft of cabbing a specific city before dummy nav apps. You would never have mastered Boston NY or Philly in a month.


Grammar doesn't change the fact that cab driving has never been a high skill job.

Did you not notice all the high skill jobs I named that it takes years to become even a novice at the craft.

What trades/skills do you know? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Grammar doesn't change the fact that cab driving has never been a high skill job.
> 
> Did you not notice all the high skill jobs I named that it takes years to become even a novice at the craft.
> 
> What trades/skills do you know? If you don't mind me asking.


I get paid to play bass and sing on a regular basis. I have (had) a three page call center management resume.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I get paid to play bass and sing on a regular basis. I have (had) a three page call center management resume.


Okay you didn't take a trade/skill based career pathway so maybe it's a little harder for us to see eye to eye on this one.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Skilled jobs are over rated, once you hit a certain age your value diminishes every year you get older.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay you didn't take a trade/skill based career pathway so maybe it's a little harder for us to see eye to eye on this one.


You mean I didn't attend much college. What about those skills is unskilled? Can you manually divert call traffic between 5 call centers using call tree development tools in real time? Think you can learn 750 songs and be gigging in a month? Just because I'm not lettered doesn't mean I didn't spend decades developing the above skills. 
I also built a quarter of a million dollar cab company and ran it for a decade.
Enough with you, Satan. In the name of Jesus I rebuke thee.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You mean I didn't attend much college. What about those skills is unskilled? Can you manually divert call traffic between 5 call centers using call tree development tools in real time? Think you can learn 750 songs and be gigging in a month? Just because I'm not lettered doesn't mean I didn't spend decades developing the above skills.
> I also built a quarter of a million dollar cab company and ran it for a decade.
> Enough with you, Satan. In the name of Jesus I rebuke thee.


Jesus passed away 2000 years ago and is not returning, on the other hand too many people are having a blast with Satan ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Jesus passed away 2000 years ago and is not returning, on the other hand too many people are having a blast with Satan ?


Freewill.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Freewill.


Free Willy ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Free Willy ?


At bedtime perhaps.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Skilled jobs are over rated, once you hit a certain age your value diminishes every year you get older.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> You mean I didn't attend much college. What about those skills is unskilled? Can you manually divert call traffic between 5 call centers using call tree development tools in real time? Think you can learn 750 songs and be gigging in a month? Just because I'm not lettered doesn't mean I didn't spend decades developing the above skills.
> I also built a quarter of a million dollar cab company and ran it for a decade.
> Enough with you, Satan. In the name of Jesus I rebuke thee.


No, you just validated my point. Someone can have a bachelor degree in business without actual skills (usually their pay reflects that). A master electrician that never stepped foot into a college has still developed advanced skills.



U/L guy said:


> Skilled jobs are over rated, once you hit a certain age your value diminishes every year you get older.


That's nearly ever job outside of being an executive at a corporation.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Age has a negative impact on a persons earning potential, it diminishes as one gets older. It doesn’t matter if one has a college degree or highly skilled, capitalism looks upon aging as a liability, except for wine and cheese.
We are truly a disposable society.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Age has a negative impact on a persons earning potential, it diminishes as one gets older. It doesn't matter if one has a college degree or highly skilled, capitalism looks upon aging as a liability, except for wine and cheese.
> We are truly a disposable society.


Unfortunately being too old or too young realistically has an effect on productivity, compliance, attendance etc.

It sucks but most good companies want people in their prime if they're looking for experience. If they want someone they can shape they go young usually 20's.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Unfortunately being too old or too young realistically has an effect on productivity, compliance, attendance etc.
> 
> It sucks but most good companies want people in their prime if they're looking for experience. If they want someone they can shape they go young usually 20's.


That theory doesn't hold much credibility, e.g. I know a few very experienced coders who know more about programming then any young person, yet corporations laid them off or bought them out and replaced them with cheap labor that doesn't understand what they are applying the software for. A good example of this is Uber and all the problems it's having with its algorithms.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> That theory doesn't hold much credibility, e.g. I know a few very experienced coders who know more about programming then any young person, yet corporations laid them off or bought them out and replaced them with cheap labor that doesn't understand what they are applying the software for. A good example of this is Uber and all the problems it's having with its algorithms.


About what age bracket were those coders?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> About what age bracket were those coders?


Mid 40s to 55


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Mid 40s to 55


They were in their prime years. Their companies just didn't want to pay prime years money. That or they were victims of outsourcing. Idk... there really isn't any true safety in the modern day job market.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Taxi job is not low-skill. You got to know your Market. Most people can't make it in this job cuz they're not smart enough to use their brain. 

First of all if you rely on the app to give you the jobs and follow what they give you you will not make good money at this job. They're putting you in positions where is they want you to be at regardless if there's any rides there or not. They can care less if you sit in one place waiting for the Ping to come through.

Are you smart enough to stay out past at 2:30 Bar Crawl to catch the first airport rides early in the morning?

Are you smart enough to know that there is more money on the outskirts of a event than there is waiting in traffic getting paid by the minute even if it is the surge. 

Are you smart enough to sit in residential areas before the bars start to pick up and not sitting at the bars waiting for people to leave?


A low-skill job by no means is this job. If you think it is obviously you probably not making good money and or you don't even drive anymore because you can't make it.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

I’ve worked in the financial industry and thought it was fantastic when I started, as time went by I realized that I was only valuable to a company as long as I was cheap enough to keep around. Now that I drive for Uber with all it’s faults I find driving a lot more pleasurable because I like talking to passengers and not trying to sell them to buy into fairytales like stocks and bonds.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Taxi job is not low-skill. You got to know your Market. Most people can't make it in this job cuz they're not smart enough to use their brain.
> 
> First of all if you rely on the app to give you the jobs and follow what they give you you will not make good money at this job. They're putting you in positions where is they want you to be at regardless if there's any rides there or not. They can care less if you sit in one place waiting for the Ping to come through.
> 
> ...


Yes you just named all inclusive low skills.

A CNA has to have some working knowledge but it's a low skilled occupation.

A RN needs vastly more knowledge and is somewhere in the middle.

Doctor is high skilled.

Taxi = CNA
Truck driver = RN
Pilot = surgeon


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes you just named all inclusive low skills.


Being a taxi/ Uber driver is not low skilled, a driver has a lot of responsibility with navigating traffic in all conditions, customer service and business sense.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Being a taxi/ Uber driver is not low skilled, a driver has a lot of responsibility with navigating traffic in all conditions, customer service and business sense.


Having some working knowledge, some common sense doesn't make a job high skilled.

I swear you guys think anything that isn't flipping burgers is a high skill occupation.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Having some working knowledge, some common sense doesn't make a job high skilled.
> 
> I swear you guys think anything that isn't flipping burgers is a high skill occupation.


A paper jockey is low skilled.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> A paper jockey is low skilled.


Depends spent many years as a cash control bookkeeper.

I actually was lead and trainer. Most people just felt like they was drowning in their own inadequacies their first few months training. I usually had to convince them it is normal so they didn't quit.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends spent many years as a cash control bookkeeper.
> 
> I actually was lead and trainer. Most people just felt like they was drowning in their own inadequacies their first few months training. I usually had to convince them it is normal so they didn't quit.


That same job today can be done by a chimp, Rako comes to mind, just plug the numbers in some program and a computer does the rest. Just like analyzing stocks, one time a broker had to read and evaluate a particular stock or industry, today just plug the name in a computer and repeat what it prints out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> That same job today can be done by a chimp, Rako comes to mind, just plug the numbers in some program and a computer does the rest. Just like analyzing stocks, one time a broker had to read and evaluate a particular stock or industry, today just plug the name in a computer and repeat what it prints out.


Not cash control. I usually worked off 3 computers. Computers and technology helps but are still only computers. I'm only 28 years old, it's not like I did this back in the 90's


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not cash control. I usually worked off 3 computers. Computers and technology helps but are still only computers. I'm only 28 years old, it's not like I did this back in the 90's


? try the 60s


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> ? try the 60s


I don't get it.... I believe you're confused on what a cash control bookkeeper does.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes you just named all inclusive low skills.
> 
> A CNA has to have some working knowledge but it's a low skilled occupation.
> 
> ...


I guess that's why your an uber driver.... No skills!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess that's why your an uber driver.... No skills!


No I drive Uber part time for extra income. It's slow in the summer here so I haven't driven for Uber in over month. I know lots of skills and few trades to journeyman level.

"The worst lies are the ones we tell ourselves."

You guys are too personally invested in rideshare being a career, it isn't. Have enough respect and love for yourself to get a real job that will teach you marketable skills for life.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup.... 1400.00+ a month is not a real job.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't get it.... I believe you're confused on what a cash control bookkeeper does.


Just a monkey job, by your own logic.

TheDevilIsATroll


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Just a monkey job, by your own logic.
> 
> TheDevilIsATroll


You're absolutely right actually, at the time we was in the Great Recession so my employer under paid me and kept adding to my responsibilities.

When I finally said enough is enough I left and it took 3 people to replace me and the office was still in shambles for a few months. Btw my boss was demoted 2 weeks after I left too.

I prayed for God to guide me and started learning more and more trades and skills. Fast forward to today and I'm at a good paying job with benefits. I'm still not paid my worth in my opinion, working toward starting my own company.

I never disrespected you so please treat respect with respect 2fiddymile. Especially if your going to wear my costume ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


I just look at the end of my time Ubering how much I spent in gas and how much I earned. I usually use 3/4 tank of gas (10 gallons) and make about $250.

IRS gives you a deduction this year of $.58 a mile.

How little can I expect to make? 6 hours $250, I'll take it. Markets are different, CA is getting porked with gas being so expensive.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

When I got my MBA I still made more driving a cab than working a 9-5 as a senior analyst, and I was a good analyst. Cab driving before U/L you'd come home with $500-$800 cash in your pocket every Friday/Saturday night. In Philly of course.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I just look at the end of my time Ubering how much I spent in gas and how much I earned. I usually use 3/4 tank of gas (10 gallons) and make about $250.
> 
> IRS gives you a deduction this year of $.58 a mile.
> 
> How little can I expect to make? 6 hours $250, I'll take it. Markets are different, CA is getting porked with gas being so expensive.


I'm surprised CA drivers aren't rioting. They get paid the same amount as us drivers here in Georgia. Gas there is more expensive and their cost of living is like 4x ours.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess it's what YOU MAKE of it. I love being a taxi driver.... It's uber that screwed everything up.
> 
> Now we got to deal with entitled snowflakes.
> 
> Where is the auxiliary cord, where's your water, where's your mints, and can you please stop off at the grocery store I have to do some shopping you can wait.


Geez u sound like my dad "it's what YOU MAKE of it."
He also likes the 3Ps, patience patience patience


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm surprised CA drivers aren't rioting. They get paid the same amount as us drivers here in Georgia. Gas there is more expensive and their cost of living is like 4x ours.


Big time, I hear close to $4 a gallon! We are $2.70ish here. Big difference and get the same pay.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


Bingo. You got that right. Basically not all but majority of rideshare drivers are exchanging their vehicles equity, daily expenses and health into quick cash. Sounds like a pawn shop.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Bingo. You got that right. Basically not all but majority of rideshare drivers are exchanging their vehicles equity, daily expenses and health into quick cash. Sounds like a pawn shop.


Exactly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


I think it's a losing proposition for most BUT I can't stand it when people ruin their argument by using ther IRS figure for mileage cost or something similar. I drive a Toyota Avalon bought brand new and on the high end it might have cost me .30 a mile to operate.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I’ve made $140,000/yr and I’ve made $6,000/yr. 

If one has an IQ over 100, and is willing to work 60-70 hours a week, has a good attitude, there are few reasons other than geography that would prevent one from obtaining a career paying more than $100,000 per year. 

The attraction of rideshare is easy to see. No boss, no obligation. But, the same people who are attracted to no accountability are likely the people who aren’t hard workers.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


Wow, Uber is a low paying job. Thanks for telling us! Who new on this forum that was the case.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Taxi job is not low-skill. You got to know your Market. Most people can't make it in this job cuz they're not smart enough to use their brain.


ROFLMAO. What skill is required to drive a taxi? If you have a driver's license, can pass a basic background check and have the money to rent a car, you're in! Doesn't sound like rocket science to me...



> First of all if you rely on the app to give you the jobs and follow what they give you you will not make good money at this job. They're putting you in positions where is they want you to be at regardless if there's any rides there or not. They can care less if you sit in one place waiting for the Ping to come through.


Rideshare drivers rely on an app for business. It's how our business is marketed. Cabbies paint their cars bright ass yellow or orange and put huge signs on their roof to advertise their business. LOL



> Are you smart enough to stay out past at 2:30 Bar Crawl to catch the first airport rides early in the morning?


Nope. When the drunkards are out at 2am I'm still in bed asleep. I wake up in time to catch the morning airport runs, and probably head home before you.



> Are you smart enough to know that there is more money on the outskirts of a event than there is waiting in traffic getting paid by the minute even if it is the surge.


Your business is different from ours. I don't make money off of events. If you enjoy sitting in traffic, enjoy!



> Are you smart enough to sit in residential areas before the bars start to pick up and not sitting at the bars waiting for people to leave?


 When the bars are picking up I'm either at home sleeping or in those bars having fun. How much fun is it sitting in your bright ass yellow car watching me party with friends?



> A low-skill job by no means is this job. If you think it is obviously you probably not making good money and or you don't even drive anymore because you can't make it.


If driving a cab is so wonderful, why has your business dwindled since the advent of rideshare? I often see posts from disgruntled cabbies who are pissed because their business model changed and they can't keep up. I rarely see rideshare drivers say "hmmm... I wonder if I have what it takes to drive a cab?"

I drive rideshare part time, no nights, weekends or holidays. If I'm at an event, I'm enjoying it, not scraping for business, hoping to stay alive. I don't have to rent my vehicle, load groceries or luggage. I come and go as I please, take off early if the skies are blue, and go on vacation without worrying about vehicle rental.

I also make as much as a cabbie.

*You?*



W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.


Luckily I don't live in LA, so their numbers don't apply to me. Let's look at my numbers...

Yesterday I left the house at 4 am, and returned at 8:30 am. I did stuff around the house until 12:30 pm, then took a couple of runs, returning home at 2 pm. 4.5 hrs + 1.5 hrs = 6 hrs worked

At the end of the day I deposited $165 from Lyft and $65 from Uber. TOTAL: $230

I top off my gas tank every morning. This morning it cost $21. (i.e. $21 worth of gas was used yesterday)

Tires will last until the car is flipped in a few months. Brakes are new and will also last until the car is gone. Oil changes are included for free. Driving 200 miles yesterday may have depreciated my vehicle value, but it wasn't significant enough to offset earnings.

What I'm doing works for me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not in a yellow cab. (black car service)

Here again use the app to your advantage and not be a mindless Sheeple like most.

Ya I guess $1400 for a week IS pretty low.....

800 from Uber the rest personal clients.

Dont assume every taxi is yellow....

Fozzie post yesterday's earnings (screan shot) your numbers don't add up.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not in a yellow cab. (black car service)
> 
> Here again use the app to your advantage and not be a mindless Sheeple like most.
> 
> ...


If you're offering black car service, you're in a different business altogether. Not sure why you're so hostile towards rideshare drivers trying to earn an honest living.

$1,400 /wk is a decent living wage for most people, but it really depends on the job you do and the number of hours you need to work to earn that. I'm not going to work 80 hrs a week for that, but whatever works for you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm not hostle.... I do both X and Black. Maybe my sunny disposition is hard to relay on the net without rainbow and unicorn emojis? Dunno. 

About those screanshots? And I don't work 80 hours. Try 60 tops


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> About those screanshots? And I don't work 80 hours. Try 60 tops


Uber X / Lyft








(FWIW, the difference in price between the Uber app and the number stated was a $5 cash tip)

Yours?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

No black calls this week.... It's not a strong market for it here.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi driving was high skill before technology made it low skill. You had to find the people. You had to find the address. Then the other address the pax was going to. You had to know what time to sit at the hotels. The airport.
> Now, get a ping. Follow nav to the ping. Follow nav to destination. Dumb work for dumb people.


Sorry, have always considered taxi driving lower skill.

And do not understand why they feel entitled to higher skilled pay?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, have always considered taxi driving lower skill.
> 
> And do not understand why they feel entitled to higher skilled pay?


you clearly don't understand taxi driving. There's no pay in taxi driving. You rent or own the equipment, and then it's up to you to be skillful enough to locate the cash paying people... or else the people with low skill and up elsewhere. But I'm not sure you're bright enough to understand that or grock it in its essence.

a top cab driver is much like a top salesman. It's a commission-only business. The bottom salesman leave and pump gas because they can't make any money.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> In a typical hour you may have passengers in your car for 30 minutes. And in most cities you'll average around 15-20 mph. Using LA's $0.60-per-mile rate, a driver averaging 20 mph for 30 minutes would earn $6 in mileage charges and about $6 in per-minute charges. So $12 gross before all car and other related expenses are taken into consideration. AAA and the IRS both estimate that the average cost per mile for driving in America (including all types of passenger cars) comes to around $0.55 per mile. So, if we lower that to $0.45 a mile, in this example the driver would have incurred approximately $4.50 in expenses, netting himself a grand total of $7.50 for an hour of work.
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2019/06/09/uber-lyft-rideshare-best-vehicles/


North of the manatee River in Florida, I get $3.19 for minimum ride. South of the Manatee River I get $2.89.

What gives? For those who do not know, Sarasota, Fl, one of the highest income per in the nation is SOUTH of the Manatee River.

Cheap bastards


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> North of the manatee River in Florida, I get $3.19 for minimum ride. South of the Manatee River I get $2.89.
> 
> What gives? For those who do not know, Sarasota, Fl, one of the highest income per in the nation is SOUTH of the Manatee River.
> 
> Cheap bastards


I'll tell you exactly what gives. Uber has decided there are enough suckers to do the job for that minimum fare.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But I'm not sure you're bright enough to understand that or grock it in its essence.


I grok that you solve problems for people and get decently compensated for doing so.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> I grok that you solve problems for people and get decently compensated for doing so.


Only for 18 consecutive years.


----------

